# VNG Coding



## anuja.devasthali (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Friends,

Please help me with this !

Our provider is performing oscillating tracking test; with recording & Sinusoidal Vertical axis rotational testing.

we are coding CPT 92545 & CPT 92546.

We have a document stating we should code these procedures for 2 units as oscillating tracking done by smooth pursuits & saccades.The tests are separate tests when VNG equipment is used. Also Sinusoidal testing done by Vestibulo-ocular reflex in both horizontal & Verical planes. The tests are separate tests when VNG equipment is used.

As per this documentation we tried to bill CPT 92545 & 92546 for 2 units but Insurance has denied Billed quantity exceeds maximum number of services allowed.

what we should do ? we already tried 76 modifier but not worked.


----------

